# Instead of deactivating drivers with low ratings...



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Why not just start paring drivers with similarly rated riders? 

I don't want to pick up a 4.4 or less rider, so why not keep 4.4 or lower drivers activated. If pax want the best drivers, make them earn it by not being ****** bags?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> Why not just start paring drivers with similarly rated riders?
> 
> I don't want to pick up a 4.4 or less rider, so why not keep 4.4 or lower drivers activated. If pax want the best drivers, make them earn it by not being ****** bags?


Great idea.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Why not just start paring drivers with similarly rated riders?
> 
> I don't want to pick up a 4.4 or less rider, so why not keep 4.4 or lower drivers activated. If pax want the best drivers, make them earn it by not being ****** bags?


Yeah, then the low rated drivers can drive even further to pick up their ******bags of the day, which may be why the driver had a bad rating/attitude to start with.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

This is similar to the "put the gang members all on an island and let them kill each other" argument. But in this case, it might actually fly. Both would fizzle out.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

I have seen riders with a rating as low as 1.9 and they use Uber daily. Uber is not going to cancel them because they spend more than the average Uber rider. Its about the money. They want kiss ass drivers to service ****** bag riders. Uber does not care about the drivers as they will replace them with anyone willing to work for pennies.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey ... you are talking about me here ... where do you think my low ratings came from ... 4.9 pax?


----------

